# cpt code modifiers for peds need help!



## mezakarla (Sep 4, 2014)

hi i am biller for pediatrics office and i encounter so many problems with modifiers especially billing with amerigroup insurance. plss if someday can tell me what modifiers to use for these procedures. 

  99384
                 90640
                 90471
                 90649

                99394
                90460
                90471
                90472
                90716
                90734
                82735
please help what modifiers to use plssss!!!


----------



## aocardenas281 (Sep 4, 2014)

99384/99394 - add modifier 25, when other procedures are performed during same visit.

90640 is deleted effective 1/1/1994; should use a current E/M code from 99212-99215 with modifier 25, if patient was sick during the preventive physical exam.

90649 - can use modifier 33 (preventive services) if NOT administered during a preventive physical exam.

90460 - no modifier; if administering during sick visit, then can add -33.
90471/90472 - same rules apply for all immunization administration codes

90716/90734 - can use modifier 33 (preventive services) if NOT administered during a preventive physical exam.

82735 - ?

I hope this helps.


----------

